
What I learnt from my 14 year journey writing software without a CS degree - mahmoudhossam
https://medium.com/@owahab/what-i-learnt-from-my-14-year-journey-writing-software-without-a-cs-degree-2a47941279f6#.j5i4zpnwo
======
geooooooooobox
See the part what I don't get is, pick a language and stick to it, whatever
happened to Ludwig Wittgenstein's quote : "The limits of my language
determines the limits of my world"?

~~~
Recurecur
I didn't read it as saying "stick to one language for life", although even
that isn't a bad plan in some cases - as long as you also learn other
languages eventually. For instance, some folk have had very long C-centric
careers and can still pull some of the highest paying programming jobs.

Despite having been forced to use a bunch of languages over the course of my
career, you can only focus on so many. Truthfully, this is a great time to be
a language dilettante, but one must pick and choose where to get serious. For
instance, at the moment I'm focusing on Swift for a variety of reasons, but I
wish I could spend more time with Scala and Julia. There are only so many
hours in the day, and only so much mental bandwidth.

